# Preharvest Flush



## booradley (Jul 11, 2007)

Question: rather than a preharvest flush could you just chop it down and stick it in a vase of water for a day or so? Would that work? And if it does, could you add flavoring that way? I am think of that childhood science project where you stick a flower in some water with food color and that flower soaks up not only the water, but the color as well.


----------



## Sophiesdad (Jul 13, 2007)

The purpose of the pre-harvest flush is to rid the plant of chemicals and junk that may have built up during growing, and really isn't needed if you stop using chemicals with a couple of weeks of flowering left to go and use pure water, and some growers prefer to starve their plants entirely for the last week, although I've never tried that myself.
Why add flavor to something that already has a natural flavor, different in every plant, with a spectrum from weeds that taste like rotten cheeses to the most delicate of flavors? 
I don't believe sticking it in a vase of water would do much beyond encouraging mold, but I could be wrong....


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 14, 2007)

i don't believe in a pre harvest flush unless you are using chemicals ... and even then i can't really taste the difference. 

The only real diff i ever tasted was between organic and chemical.Don't stick it in a vase of water. If your plants are ready for harvest...then cut em and hang em. Simple as that. Make sure you get a fan blowing on them.


----------



## vitocorleone (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah would have to disagree....
I flush my plants until the leaves turn yellow....usually this takes a few times slowly running 20 gallons of water through a 3 gallon pot...... do it over the course of 10 days...................             you will def notice smoother bud that burns away leaving a nice white ash instead of a black gooey mess that sparkles when you torch it.....


----------

